# Theresafungasamongus



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

Will be fishing Lake Erie Saturday Sunday following week Kelleys Island put in Bay anywhere around was just wondering are there mushrooms up through there I am an avid hunter in the Nebraska but just asking not asking for your hotspot appreciate any answer you can give me thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

No doubt there are, but haven't heard of any finds that far north yet. Lake Erie is a big cold sink, so it stays pretty cool up there. Bring warm clothes.


----------

